# Well, I Sold My Outback 23rs



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We bought our 23rs just about a year ago and have used it a lot over the year. Since it was our first trailer we thought it was big enough for us. Well, with 2 adults, 2 kids and a very big Lab, many toes were stepped on over the year. So today we moved up to a 25rss. It is actually only 11 inches longer than the 23 (go figure) but with the side slide it makes a huge difference in the interior living space and the kids will have their own bunks instead of putting the table up and down every day. I'm thinking our toes will thank us too from not being stepped on by an 85 pound dog.

Lou


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Louie!! 


















On your new 25rss!! 

That is great news! You sure are good at keeping secrets








OK, so you just completed your generator storage box mod on your 23rs, are you starting over and building a new one or did you remove it to place on the 25rss?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on a smooth transition to the bigger Outback. I'm sure that slide and the extra beds will make everyone's camping better!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new, bigger OB!

We think the 25 is just great too.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Isn't it funny how a slight change in length can open up the possibilities for floorplan? You look at all the floorplans from 27 to 31 feet and the differences are amazing. Congrats on the new trailer and let the modding commence!

Reverie


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Louie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
We just stopped by the dealer to take a look, and we all know how that goes.
when i put the hitch on the 23 i bolted it (Thanks to Hootbob for this suggestion) thinking I might get something bigger down the road. All I have to do is unbolt it and move it to the 25rss.
Are you guys having a good time camping? Hopefully the winds died down and your cold is not too bad.
Have fun and take pictures.

Louie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go Lou, I really like the 25rss and wanted one but it was to much for my Tahoe to tow. We don't have the same problem you had, only 2 adults and one child and 2 small Schnauzers. We don't take the dog with us very often because they bark to much, when we only had one dog it was OK but now one feed off the other one and they don't make a TT big enough for the 2 of them


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

What a great modification!


----------

